# Speaker for Boogie Studio 22



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

looking for some advice.

i have a couple 1989-90 Boogie Studio 22 amps ( single 12" 20 watt). i find now that the mid range is quite harsh to my ears and i am looking to change the speakers to something a bit warmer . Maybe thinking of Celestial V30 or Creambacks. any words of advice ?

i'm typically a classic rock kind of guy but i can move from Eagles to Rush as well. I do have a graphics EQ on one but i want to start with a good source before i rely too heavily on that .

i do have a few guitars but my main player is a MM SL with HSS emg's. i do use my Les Paul and a recently acquired Tele American custom as well.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I've tried a V30, EVM and Greenback...
The Greenback was probably the best for Rock...
EV was nice for cleans.
V30 is not bad but I remember the Greenback having a great bite.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

V30's have a prominent mid spike - either you like that or you don't (it seems pretty polarizing). I'd suggest greenbacks if you want a warmer sound. 

That being said, is it the midrange across the scope of the EQ, or the mid + treble + gain settings?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Put a greenback in mine back in the day and loved it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Weber 12A150?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> Weber 12A150?


That's like a Jensen C12N if I remember - generally, a speaker for clean/Fender type amps. Might work but would be wayyyy down my 'to try' list.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The OP has a Mesa Boogie.
More to the point, he has a low wattage Mesa Boogie.
I don't imagine he suffers from a lack of overdriven tone.
I do imagine one of the biggest problems with that amp is getting enough clean headroom.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I understand, I owned the model in question. Greenback sounded fabulous clean, to my surprise (I read later that's not an uncommon opinion), though obviously that particular speaker is not known for headroom, but then I don't see the OP asking for that  Look at the music he references.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure what that means.
Lifeson, Frey and Felder aren't exactly known for being the dark masters of satanic gain.
They all seem to be just kinda regular gain guys who also use cleans sometimes.

I guess it comes down to that old crossroad we all know and a decision we've all had to make.
You have a piece of gear that specializes in one area of expertise.
You can make one of two choices.
You can try to tweak it slightly away from its forte in order to achieve some small measure of versatility or you can sacrifice all versatility and tweak it to sharpen an already narrow focus and make it a one trick pony.
Both schools of thought have merit.
I just usually lean to the versatility side.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

all great suggestions guys . My musical suggestions were just that . I think i'm going to try a G12H55 . a litter more low end frequency response( 55 to 5k) and quite efficient at 100db.
oddly enough you can get great amount of clean tone at loud volumes. i just find it honks a bit . worse with my MM but that may be an EMG thing . i just got the tele a couple weeks back and haven't really given it a good. I do have two of these amps running in stereo with a Strymon Mobius. The depth is awesome . i am hoping to smooth it out a bit more . i may add a single 12" cabinet to one amp as well. I know a guy in Edm with an older MB orphan cab. probably the same speaker as i have in the amp. i can let you know how it turns out.

thx again for the info.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The Tele has a bit of natural honk but some pups do accentuate it more than others. 
Never tried EMGs in a Tele.
The worst honking Tele pups I ever heard were the original Lace Sensors.
My God but they were awful.

I suspect your Studio 22 might very well be built as one half of my .50 Calibre.
I have one of the early ones without a 5 way graphic EQ and mine uses (4) EL84s.
I assume you have a combo.
I think they also made it as a head/cab config.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> The OP has a Mesa Boogie.
> More to the point, he has a low wattage Mesa Boogie.
> I don't imagine he suffers from a lack of overdriven tone.
> I do imagine one of the biggest problems with that amp is* getting enough clean headroom.*


While I would generally agree regarding 2XEL84 amps, I am stunned with the OP power of my TA15 @ 25W. Something about the power supply design makes it surprisingly punchy and loud - I can easily keep up with drummers and stay clean (in smaller rooms, of course). I still take my Power Station with me, just in case, but haven't had to use it yet with the TA. Did all the time with my other 2XEL84 amps.

I have no experience with the OP's amp and how much clean headroom it has, but the capabilities seem to be there, at least for their newer amps. I suspect their Mk V25 is similar in output and that tempts me.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, like the majority of tube amps the littler Boogies can get some clean headroom but only up to a point.
I find my 50 watt Boogie has adequate clean headroom ... but just.
Nothing extra to spare.
I envision a 2o watter built around a similar circuit to have significantly less and likely not enough for me.
I find my little Boogie has roughly the same clean SPL as a Blues Junior III, which is, as I said, adequate but just.
On the plus side, the onset of breakup is gradual enough to give a little breathing room for most applications.
On the other hand, my big Boogie has clean out the frikken wah-zo0.
I bet I could break windows with it if I actually tried.
But that's 135 watts and 4 twelves.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

EL 84's in my Studio 22's . definitely not a lack of output. They can really rip. Just starts to sound a bit harsher the louder it gets . My Tele is an American Deluxe with N3 noiseless. They sound good but thinner than both the EMG's and my LP. The LP is probably the smoothest but has the least high end response as you may suspect from a 1980 Standard. This whole exercise is as much an investigation of different speakers as it is a search for improved tone . Would happily try a few speakers but is a pain in the ass in Edmonton as no one seems to stock any raw speakers. Quite odd since L&M has many on their website but nothing in stock in Alberta or sask. Even AXE music had nothing . I never checked with Avenue . I may order a couple different celestions from Q components unless someone has a better suggestion for Celestion.


----------

